# Sears Roebuck Cavalier 218 Cook Stove



## Bigrhamr (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi, long time lurker and first time poster here.

Like the title says I have a Sears Roebuck Cavalier 218 Cook Stove that came with my house. It needs to go away and make room for (probably) a new Blaze King. It's usable but has some bumps and bruises in the enamel and a bend in the top shelf.  I'm just wondering if it might be desirable to anybody to use, as a collector, or if it's just a big flower pot. I'll put it on Craigslist but would like to have some kind of starting point. Also any idea when it might have been made?

Thanks!


----------



## begreen (Oct 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forums. I moved this over to the classic forum which is for pre-EPA stoves.

The stove doesn't look to be in all that bad shape. It's probably from the mid-30's. It was made by Glascock Stove & Mfg. Co. of Greensboro NC. Contact them about the stove for good information:  Glascockstove@hotmail.com

You might enjoy this little article on the stove:

http://www.kountrylife.com/content/gal23.htm


----------



## jimbom (Oct 7, 2011)

Search Craigslist in rural Missouri for prices.  I don't know about right now, but these old cook stoves are always for sale.  There was one on every farm pre WWII.  Now there are far fewer farms and people can't seem to get rid of the stoves.  Hope you have good luck selling yours.


----------



## Bigrhamr (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you for that information guys. I'll get an e-mail off to the Glascock site and see what he can tell me.


----------



## wazzu (Oct 15, 2011)

Pretty nice looking cook stove actually. I still know a few folks in Montana that use them yet. Most folks give them up pretty cheap or free because of the manpower and effort required in moving them. Good luck.


----------



## Glascock Stoves (May 5, 2014)

begreen said:


> Welcome to the forums. I moved this over to the classic forum which is for pre-EPA stoves.
> 
> The stove doesn't look to be in all that bad shape. It's probably from the mid-30's. It was made by Glascock Stove & Mfg. Co. of Greensboro NC. Contact them about the stove for good information:  Glascockstove@hotmail.com
> 
> ...



*Sorry But this Range was NOT made by Glascock in Greensboro NC.   I've had several people contacting me related to this or similar Sear Ranges / Cook stoves, but Glascock never made ANYTHING for Sears.   The Cavalier name was used by several foundries, sorry don't know who made this model.  But it is completely different than the Glascock Cavalier model Range. - THANKS - Glascock Stove Historian - www.glascockstoves. com*


----------



## BrotherBart (May 5, 2014)

*THANK YOU.*


----------



## begreen (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for the update. Sorry for the bad google info. Looks like that article has now been retracted. This is a 3 yr old thread, so closing.


----------

